# My new ride



## johngpt (Oct 9, 2008)

I got to the playing fields an hour early, so went beyond, up to Jemez Canyon Dam, just north of the Bernalillo playing fields.

A guy on his new Beamer rode up and began shooting it with his cell phone camera. I offered to shoot him and his ride, if he'd shoot one of me with mine.

So, here's my new ride, an '09 Kawasaki Concours 14. It is so sweet! Heaven on earth.







So here we are a year later, and I finally got a wireless shutter release!






And now we're coming up on two years later, still on it almost every day. Here we are with the Frogg Toggs rain gear.






Here we are in Feb, 2011...




me and my ride by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: S-W-E-E-T!!!  Congrats and ride safely.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 9, 2008)

Sweet. My dad used to have a Concours...Then he got an FJR, and now he has a Beamer.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 9, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: S-W-E-E-T!!!  Congrats and ride safely.



Thank you. And always. I'm old. I like my hide intact.




 Phazan said:


> Sweet. My dad used to have a Concours...Then he got an FJR, and now he has a Beamer.



Tell him I said happy riding. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teknik (Oct 9, 2008)

very very nice bike keep safe


----------



## Phazan (Oct 10, 2008)

^^Hahaa I will tell him that. I ride a Honda 230 (Dirtbike)..Someday I'll get a streetbike.. My parents would freak though if I got one right now.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2008)

Phazan said:


> ^^Hahaa I will tell him that. I ride a Honda 230 (Dirtbike)..Someday I'll get a streetbike.. My parents would freak though if I got one right now.



The better the dirt rider, the better the street rider.

My son rides dirt and street.

This is us back in 2005, when he was a junior in high school.







We'd gone on a small jaunt up through the Jemez to Fenton Lake and back. He was on a '88 Honda Hurricane, I was on an '01 Suzuki Intruder. We're both on Kawee's now.


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 10, 2008)

> The better the dirt rider, the better the street rider.


 
:thumbup:

We started our son on dirt when he was 7, and he just got a Suzuki Boulevard for his 18th.  My wife & I both ride, so it's a family thing now.



Very nice ride, John.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We started our son on dirt when he was 7, and he just got a Suzuki Boulevard for his 18th.  My wife & I both ride, so it's a family thing now.
> 
> ...



Those Boulevards are nice. They're the latest incarnation of my old Intruder. I think in between they had morphed into the Volusia. I believe now they're designated in cubic inches rather than cc's. Which of the Boulevards does your son have?


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 10, 2008)

> Those Boulevards are nice. They're the latest incarnation of my old Intruder. I think in between they had morphed into the Volusia. I believe now they're designated in cubic inches rather than cc's. Which of the Boulevards does your son have?


 

That's funny.  My wife has a 2005 Boulevard C90, which is the Volusia 1500, which we bought new, and we just picked up a used S90 800cc for the son.  The 800cc is perfect for him, since it has just enough power to get out of it's own way, but not enough to really get him in trouble.  I have an '05 Suzuki Bandit 1200SZ & a very modified '99 Yamaha VMax.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking bike, John! I keep saying one day I'm gonna get me a bike but never seem to get around to it. 

Happy trails and safe riding!


----------



## Phazan (Oct 10, 2008)

johngpt said:


> The better the dirt rider, the better the street rider.
> 
> My son rides dirt and street.
> 
> ...


 
Oh maaaan I would have loved to have a street bike my Junior year!


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 10, 2008)

> Oh maaaan I would have loved to have a street bike my Junior year!


 
Don't feel bad.  I was raised on dirtbikes, but my mom forbid me from getting a street bike until I was out on my own and purchased it myself.  I didn't want to do the same to my son, so he was given the option while he is still at home.  We paid half for his 18th, and he is making payments to me for the other half....makes him appreciate it a bit more.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 10, 2008)

My girls still like their parents and want to be with them.  Thus, I had me a "beginner" bike (83 Honda Nighthawk CB550SC) and sold it after 4 years because I didn't/don't have time to ride.  That was 2 years ago and I'm now bikeless.

Some day, I will become the stupidest person in the world and my kids will hate me.  I'll get another bike then.  The first one was a blast.


----------



## samal (Oct 10, 2008)

sweet ride! I love this color on connie!
But blue is faster 

Here is my ride:


----------



## Phazan (Oct 10, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Don't feel bad. I was raised on dirtbikes, but my mom forbid me from getting a street bike until I was out on my own and purchased it myself. I didn't want to do the same to my son, so he was given the option while he is still at home. We paid half for his 18th, and he is making payments to me for the other half....makes him appreciate it a bit more.


 
I would love if my parents did that to me! I could even save up for one, it's just the safety issue. I bought all my camera gear myself. Long story but my dad bought the lens, ($400) and I bought the body($1,200) and paid him back for the lens a few months later.

Here's me on my bike, pretending I'm a pro racer haha


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2008)

Great posts. Bring 'em on. 

Here's my son Mike on his z1000.













I was already out shooting hot air balloons, when he was leaving for work.

He sells motorcycles.  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2008)

samal said:


> sweet ride! I love this color on connie!
> But blue is faster
> 
> Here is my ride:



Nice. 

And I'll agree, blue is faster. I think it's the shorter wavelength.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Here's me on my bike, pretending I'm a pro racer haha


The hills remind me of the area just outside Walnut Creek where we have some friends.

Nice air BTW.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 11, 2008)

Johngpt, You are talking about Walnut Creek, California I'm assuming? The place that was taken is Carnegie which is near that area.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 11, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Johngpt, You are talking about Walnut Creek, California I'm assuming? The place that was taken is Carnegie which is near that area.



Yep, Walnut Creek, CA was the place about which I was speaking. Pretty area. Looked great for riding. Every time I'm there I'm stuck in some rental car going to soccer games.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 11, 2008)

Yup! The only thing is, it gets really hot here in the summer time, so it's practically an off season. I haven't been riding in a looooong time (I'm ashamed to say how long)


----------



## samal (Oct 11, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Yup! The only thing is, it gets really hot here in the summer time, so it's practically an off season. I haven't been riding in a looooong time (I'm ashamed to say how long)




stop complaining - you live in a prime motorcycling area - I rode on Hwy 9 from San Hose to Santa Cruz few years ago and then took Hwy 1 to Half moon bay and 92 to 84 to Alices and back to San Hose - One of the best routes I ever had on 2 wheels!


----------



## Phazan (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh I'm not complaining. Just saying, it DOES get hot, dusty, and windy here in the summer.
And the place you rode is a lot cooler than where I live. The Bay Area has micro-climates...just passed the hills, the ocean doesn't cool anything down =/


----------



## johngpt (Oct 11, 2008)

We were just recently in Modesto. Got pretty hot, and coming from Albuquerque, we really felt the humidity. Those inland wide valleys sure are different from the coast.


----------



## freelunch (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha! That's something else we have in common, John. My ride:


----------



## samal (Oct 30, 2008)

Interesting, I find that most of people that have both passions - photography and motorcycling fall into sport-touring crowd!  I wouldn't be surprised to see your pictures on ST.net


----------



## Pugs (Oct 30, 2008)

johngpt said:


> I got to the playing fields an hour early, so went beyond, up to Jemez Canyon Dam, just north of the Bernalillo playing fields.
> 
> A guy on his new Beamer rode up and began shooting it with his cell phone camera. I offered to shoot him and his ride, if he'd shoot one of me with mine.
> 
> So, here's my new ride, an '09 Kawasaki Concours 14. It is so sweet! Heaven on earth.


 
Seriously sweet and sexy ride, John!  

But shouldn't you be draped over the bike in a sexy pose wearing a bikini to highlight your cleavage and rear?  

Oh... wait... what I meant was... uh... nice ride...


----------



## johngpt (Oct 30, 2008)

freelunch said:


> Ha! That's something else we have in common, John. My ride:


:mrgreen:   Rode along side an FJR today. Nice bike.   :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt (Oct 30, 2008)

samal said:


> Interesting, I find that most of people that have both passions - photography and motorcycling fall into sport-touring crowd!  I wouldn't be surprised to see your pictures on ST.net


Well, I think we tend to like technology. Both the cameras and the bikes are the bomb! And we can't beat the carriers for our gear. I can fit all my kit in just one of the carriers, and everything else in the other. And they lock!


----------



## johngpt (Oct 30, 2008)

Pugs said:


> Seriously sweet and sexy ride, John!
> 
> But shouldn't you be draped over the bike in a sexy pose wearing a bikini to highlight your cleavage and rear?
> 
> Oh... wait... what I meant was... uh... nice ride...


Thanks Daniel.

And the bikini shot was the runner-up for this thread, but I didn't finish cloning out the moles.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Paul M (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new scoot! I like the color  The others posted here are nice as well. Just make sure to keep the painted side up. Here's mine....(the quote on the top of the picture is on my LED scrolling license plate frame)







​


----------



## Christina (Oct 30, 2008)

all very nice. and im super happy to see gear!


----------



## johngpt (Nov 1, 2008)

Christina said:


> all very nice. and im super happy to see gear!


You bet.

Just heard back from the fellow who shot that photo of me and my bike up at Jemez Canyon Dam. He says it's okay to post the photo I snapped of him.

Here's Larry and his Beamer. Both beaming.  :lmao:







Thank you again. Glad to have met you.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 3, 2008)

That was great! Enjoy the ride and drive safely.


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love your bike. And the color is awesome!


----------



## johngpt (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm enjoying this bike immensely. 

And yes, this year's colour is outstanding. Thank you.


----------



## Jon0807 (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome! I just got a used Yamaha V Star 1100 Custom and I'm enjoying every minute that I'm able ride! Congratz!


----------



## samal (Nov 4, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> Awesome! I just got a used Yamaha V Star 1100 Custom and I'm enjoying every minute that I'm able ride! Congratz!



cool bike - I had V-star 1100 Classic before I switched to sport bikes:


----------



## Jon0807 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the classic version.  It was originally what I wanted but I found this custom for a very good price and just couldn't pass it up.  I'll try to get a pic of it within the next few days.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 7, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> I love the classic version.  It was originally what I wanted but I found this custom for a very good price and just couldn't pass it up.  I'll try to get a pic of it within the next few days.


Lookin' forward to seein' it.

I wish I had an IR remote to trigger the shutter so I could ride toward the camera and shoot my own pics of me riding the connie.


----------



## Black_Noise (Jan 4, 2009)

Hes my 2 wheeled baby -






and with some friends rides


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 4, 2009)

nice bikes! i miss mine so bad!

my favourite is the 7r right there! just perfect bikes. I've had 2 zxr750 L3's but they have nothing on the looks of the 7r.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 4, 2009)

Sweet rides.

Thank you for posting. It's always enjoyable seeing what others are riding.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 15, 2009)

Still don't have any photos of me riding the concours, but the other evening my son wanted me to snap him leaning into a corner.






And please if folks have shots they'd like to post here, please do.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 22, 2009)

Still don't have any photos of me riding the concours. 

But, here's one of a friend on her R6.








Had to use the shadow/highlight adjustment to bring her out of the shadow some. 

And as always, if folks have shots of their rides, please feel free to post here.

Happy and safe riding to all.


----------



## samal (Jul 22, 2009)

johngpt said:


> And as always, if folks have shots of their rides, please feel free to post here.
> 
> Happy and safe riding to all.




not taken by me, but of me at the trackday:
















taken by Gron4 photography


----------



## johngpt (Jul 22, 2009)

Shalom Samal!

Lookin' good!


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 22, 2009)

Motor bikes seem fun.. maybe one day ill feel confident enough to spend £2000 on a motorbike... only when i can trust it wont get nicked... (Every bicycle i have had.. about 10... has been nicked, and my dad's motorbike was stolen and burned and my brother has had 3 motor bikes stolen, luckily we got them back.. with allot of damage though  (after spending about £500 of upgrades on it)


----------



## johngpt (Jul 23, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> Motor bikes seem fun.. maybe one day ill feel confident enough to spend £2000 on a motorbike... only when i can trust it wont get nicked... (Every bicycle i have had.. about 10... has been nicked, and my dad's motorbike was stolen and burned and my brother has had 3 motor bikes stolen, luckily we got them back.. with allot of damage though  (after spending about £500 of upgrades on it)


Whoa, strange two wheeled karma in your family!

And yes, these are a whole lotta fun.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I still don't have any of me riding, but last month I replaced my old p/s minolta with a panasonic lumix. As I came out of the pharmacy, I noticed I'd parked by this interestingly framed window.






Behind me, across the way, is an Intel plant, where they produce microchips for PCs. (and my mac now too!)


----------



## davev (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in 2000, I was just getting back into motorcycles, I looked long and hard
at the Contours, but I ended up with a Valkyrie tourer instead.

1999 Valk Tourer for the road.





and a Honda Super Magna for in town.





But at some point, I wasn't taking the long trips or hardly riding at all, so I downsized.

Yamaha Majesty 400. (it's a scooter that can go 95mph)





They're all fun.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, they're all fun.

The modern scooters are blurring the lines between scooter and motorcycle. It's a very interesting development.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 5, 2009)

It's now a year that I've been riding the concours. I still have a huge grin!

Here I am early one morning this past week, playing with the new cheapo radio trigger and receiver for the speedlite that I'd gotten from ebay.







The wires dangling from me are for the Gerbing heated liner jacket. I'm toasty! Gloves too!  :mrgreen:

As always, if you have a shot of you and/or your ride, please feel free to post here.

Have fun. Ride smart and safe my friends.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet! One of these days I'll take a nice shot of my ride... erm... excuse me, my wife's ride (now).


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet ride!


----------



## chip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice bike! stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 14, 2010)

Had to add to the thread a little. As always, feel free to post shots of you and your ride.


----------



## iRay808 (Aug 18, 2010)

My friends bagged S10


----------



## johngpt (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, I hadn't thought someone would post a ride other than a two wheeled vehicle, but I guess that's cool.


----------



## samal (Oct 9, 2010)

not mine but a friend's ride, sadly for sale:


----------



## johngpt (Oct 10, 2010)

Classic lines on that baby. Your HDR/Orton-ish processing harkens back to a classic age of magazine cover illustration. If the yami is running well, then someone else will have the pleasure of its ride. Better than sitting lonely in some garage or worse, on some scrap heap. Hey, I'm glad you remembered about this old thread. Thanks for contributing to it, especially with such outstanding images!


----------



## starpainters (Nov 1, 2010)

so cool


----------



## KooK (Nov 2, 2010)

Gah, you guys are killing me.  I wish I never got rid of my Triumph, I need to get another one some day when I'm done with college again.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet looking machine. Thanks for posting. I know you're missing it greatly.


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice bike.

I'd love to get something like that but this shall suffice until I get all the speeding and dumb **** out of my system.











1986 Tommaso hand-made in Italy

Columbus SLX tubing, all the Shimano Dura-Ace and Ultegra fixin's. Flightdeck computer. I don't do Chinese junk.

It took 2nd place this weekend at a race in West Palm Beach.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice! Kudos!


----------



## arthor (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice and great ride. Have you check its maximum speed. I want to know. I am also a lover of new rides.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 27, 2011)

me and my ride by johngpt, on Flickr


----------

